# Verzeichnis



## julian.veh (17. Mai 2012)

Hi @ All

Wusste jetzt nicht ob ich bei Anfängerthemen oder Datenbank posten soll, gehört nämlich denke ich zu beidem ^^. Kann ja notfalls auch verschoben werden .
Jedenfalls bin ich jetzt mit den Grundzügen meines Projekts (ein Verwaltungssystem ^^) fertig :toll: .
Und ich habe das jetzt auch mit Hilfe von Netbeans in ein .jar-File umgeformt oder transformiert oder so.
Ich habe die Datenbank db4o verwendet, falls das eine Rolle spielt. 

_Jedenfalls zu meine Frage:

Bisher habe ich immer "C:/Datenbank/HVS/HVSDatenbank.yap" als Speicherort angegeben. Aber 1. hat ja nicht jeder eine C: Partition und 2. muss man erst selbst den Ordner HVS anlegen. Nur die Datei wird automatisch erstellt. Ich dachte vllt kann man einen File angeben, der auf das Verzeichnis im abgelegten Ordner der .jar-Datei verweist? 

lG Julian


----------



## Marcinek (17. Mai 2012)

Ja,

in einer Propertie Datei oder Relativ oder Absolut zu immer vorhandnen Verzeichnissen.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## julian.veh (17. Mai 2012)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Ja,
> 
> in einer Propertie Datei oder Relativ oder Absolut zu immer vorhandnen Verzeichnissen.
> 
> ...



Welches Verzeichnis ist denn immer vorhanden? =)
Das klingt nämlich am simpelsten. Dachte nur, dass es ja bestimmt Leute gibt, keine Partion C genannt haben und wäre es dann trotzdem möglich?

In einer Propertie Datei klingt etwas besser, wäre das schwer? 
Falls man den Begriff kennen sollte, kenne ich nicht ^^. 

Gruß


----------



## julian.veh (17. Mai 2012)

Habe einfach nur "HVS/HVSDatenbank.yap" als Pfad genommen und es funktioniert, gruß


----------

